# Texture sprayer use for level 5 finish



## gene67 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello,

I am repairing cracks, joints, corners and nail pop's in my vaulted great room and loft. I am nearly completed and I have scoured the Internet for the right equipment to use. I have learned that this equipment is an airless sprayer but when I look up the sprayers I can rent on line they usually say that primer, latex,enamels, and oil paints is what recommended not drywall mud. Now I know texture sprayers will spray compound but can I use it for a "SMOOTH" finish with the tip they supply? Or can I use an airless sprayer and thin the compound down enough to be used in the rental paint sprayers without having to much water in the compound.

I am aware that I can roll it on and then pull it off but I have approx 1350 sq ft if not more! to coat and spraying would b my preferred method of application. If someone also knows where I can rent the proper equipment for this application I would also welcome the information.

Thanking you guy in advance, Gene


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

You will have to smooth the compound with a trowel or knife no matter what you use to apply the compound

You would be better off using whatever so you
Do not have to thin it much.


----------



## Wild Willard (Sep 22, 2015)

All the equipment I know of for spraying drywall compound (texture) is air based. The drywall compound component of a rig is a pneumatic pump or gravity from a hand held hopper. Air pressure and high volume air is what is used to capture> expel the compound on to a surface.

The typical high pressure (no air) painters rig will not handle even the thinnest drywall compound. It's too thick and worse it's abrasive. Will wear out seals and score/wear the pump valve body.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no sprayer for a smooth finish with drywall compound.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

There are level 5 surfacing compounds that can be applied with an airless sprayer. 

https://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG...-primer-surfacer-tuffhide-submittal-J1613.pdf

Not quite the same as a traditional skim coat, but close. You have to have a fairly large sprayer to use it. It's a very heavy material that requires at least 1gpm pumping capacity and a very large spray tip.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The problem being they cost upwards of about $3000. The requirements are 2700 t0 3000psi and must maintain this pressure and pump 1gallon per minute. I don't know of anyplace that rents pumps that big because of the cost.

Just go ahead and roll it on a texture machine will make a huge mess and will still need to skim the excess and smooth.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> The problem being they cost upwards of about $3000. The requirements are 2700 t0 3000psi and must maintain this pressure and pump 1gallon per minute. I don't know of anyplace that rents pumps that big because of the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yeah, it takes a big sprayer for sure. More than your average home owner rental. 
I have a Graco 695, and it just barely meets the requirements. Actually I think it might be just a tad short at .95gpm, but it will support the minimum tip size of .31. A 1095 would be better. 

You Might rent one at a Sherwin Williams, or a big commercial rental yard. The rentals that are available in that size range are often gas powered.


----------

